# Portland area?



## Zopple (May 21, 2005)

I just moved to the Portland area and want to meet some people with similiar interests......anyone out there?


----------



## naimitsukai (May 23, 2005)

Nope


----------



## kevin (May 23, 2005)

I'm in the Portland, Oregon area not Maine

If you are refering to growing as your interest then there is a lot of like minded people around.


----------

